# tropical storm



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

is the pier worth fishing at all when the surf is up like it is? i don’t mind the rain but if there won’t be any fish there i won’t waste my time, what is yalls experience?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If the water stays green then big mackies should be chewing...I havent seen how big it is though....


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

fairpoint said:


> If the water stays green then big mackies should be chewing...I havent seen how big it is though....


over head to double over head and blown out. water is pretty high up the beach too.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet Alabama point was firing today


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

FenderBender said:


> I bet Alabama point was firing today


i bet with that sw swell, if you could have got on it before the wind got on it. i saw a few sets line up nice in destin but most were closing out heavy on the bar. i was just driving down scenic 98 leaving the job i was on.


----------

